# Engine stall problem



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 hardbody ka24e 4x4 5 speed

Problem started today. When sitting in traffic gassing a little to move up some my truck keeps trying to stall out on me. So when I got some where I didn't mind for it to stall I kept trying to get it to stall and it wouldn't do it. So I started to pull up a big hill and I stopped on it and the truck began running very rough then it stalled out. Backed it back down on level ground it ran fine. Back on hill it stalled again. Sometimes on the hill it would just stall other times it run very rough splutter then stall. but only on the hills and in traffic stop and go. Is this fuel pump failing or tps. I just filled up this morning so it had full tank.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

You can't rule out anything until you try something... but, it sounds like moisture in the fuel system to me. As in water sitting in the bottom of the tank or sitting in the fuel filter or fuel rail. I'd throw a can of Berryman B12 or Techron in it and see if that helps. If so, replace the filter.

-R


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I'll try some seafoam tomorrow see if that will help.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If the Seafoam doesn't help then drop your fuel tank and check your fuel pump position and sock.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Just update on this. It turned out to be clogged fuel filter. Thanks for the tip. After I got to thinking about it. I had the filter sense 2012, how time flies.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Azazel said:


> Just update on this. It turned out to be clogged fuel filter. Thanks for the tip. After I got to thinking about it. I had the filter sense 2012, how time flies.


Thanks for reporting back here with your findings! Glad we could help.

-R


----------



## bnjsv (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, Today I repaired my Nissan N16 due to idle rpm issue and sudden engine stalling. 
My advise is to change Cam and Crank shaft sensors first. Both cost around AU$100. Mine is ok now.
If that does not work, then go for throttle control motor AU$ 200 and Probably ECU AU$410.
This issue is common in N16 and XTRAIL.
Just wanted to share this because I struggled a lot to find a cure for this issue.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Faulty TPS sensor my guess....


----------

